# Glossary of Classical Terms....



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I've listened to "classical" music for a relatively short period of time. It is ALL so very new consequently I am sometimes in the dark when reading some of the post's here at TC. Many of the terms that are used I do not understand. Most times I eagerly do a little internet research to learn what the jargon means. I looked in vain here on TC for a glossary of classical music terms but could not find any such thing. I thought we might create a glossary for the newbies to this high art music genre. I found a site with some definitions and will copy onto a different thread. A couple of thoughts/questions:

I am sure there are many more terms used by those of you with more experience. Will you consider adding to the glossary? I would encourage the addition of "unofficial" terms (if such a thing exists) in addition to the formal terms used.

Can we make this an easy to find sticky?

There of course is the possibility that I am duplicating something that already exists. If so mods you may delete the list. Thanks.....:tiphat:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Hawk,

There is an online source I use periodically, Dolmetsch Online Music dictionary that has the most complete list of any classical music terms I've found on the internet.

Kh


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

_Scordatora_ Thanks to Senza Sardino!

As used in Biber's _Rosary Sonatas_

I think I might like to try learning some of these sonatas now that I have two violins. I can keep one violin tuned differently for a few weeks while I learn to play one of the sonatas in its alternative tuning (scordatura)

Excellent YouTube video demonstrating the technique via score excerpts.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

_Senza Vibrato_ (or _wo vib_ ) Thanks to Senza Sordino

To play without vibrato


----------

